# Multimedia Audio Controller problems



## Grescal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there 

im having issues with my multimedia audio controller. 
i have no sound at all and im trying to figure out what driver i need to install / update here is the best info i can provide plz help me

im not entirely sure what type of controller i need so i hope this information can help cause .... im stumped






*Operating System * 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) 
*System Model*
Prosys Axess 2006
Enclosure Type: Desktop

*Processor* 
2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache 

*Main Circuit Board*
Board: RS482-M
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 02/24/2006

*Drives * 
163.91 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
136.71 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV [CD-ROM drive]
LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S [CD-ROM drive]

GENERIC USB Storage-CFC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
GENERIC USB Storage-MMC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 3
GENERIC USB Storage-MSC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 4
GENERIC USB Storage-SMC USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 1
Maxtor 6L160P0 [Hard drive] (163.93 GB) -- drive 0, 
s/n L313M1KG, rev BAJ41G20, SMART 
Status: Healthy 

*Memory Modules*
896 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' has 512 MB


*Local Drive Volumes	*
c: (NTFS on drive 0) 163.91 GB 136.71 GB free




*Controllers * 
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (3x)

*Display * 
ATI Radeon Xpress Series [Display adapter]
DELL E177FP [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n UH57268P81JS, August 2006)
Bus Adapters 
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (2x) 

*Multimedia*
None detected

*Communications* 
Other Devices
SoftV92 Data Fax Modem


1394 Net Adapter
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
*
Other Media Devices*
USB Human Interface Device
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
HID-compliant mouse
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Root Hub (3x)


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

That's good information but limited. We have no information (detailed) on your manufacturer, motherboard, chipset, nor anything dealing with audio.

Please go here and download PC Wizard 2008:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Save a "hardware" report in "Text" Format and attach it here to your next message. All who can help will be able to assist with this information, you provide.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Grescal (Feb 13, 2008)

well im not sure if this is what you meant but its what that program gave me if this is not whats needed step by step instruction may be required as im not exactly computer smart when it comes to this stuff but this looks like alot of information lolz


```
<<< System Summary >>>

  > Mainboard : Unspecified RS482-M

  > Chipset : ATI RS482

  > Processor : AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @ 2200 MHz

  > Physical Memory : 1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )

  > Video Card : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200 Series  

  > Hard Disk : Maxtor (164 GB)

  > DVD-Rom Drive : LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S

  > DVD-Rom Drive : LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV

  > Monitor Type : Dell Computer DELL E177FP - 17 inches

  > Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter

  > Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2

  > DirectX : Version 9.0c  (December 2007)

<<< Mainboard >>>

  > Manufacturer : Prosys

    >> General Information
      Product : Axess
      Version : 2006
      Serial Number : Unspecified
      Unique ID : FFFFFFFF-FFFFFFFF-FFFFFFFF-FFFFFFFF
      SKU : Unspecified
      Family : Unspecified
      Start mode : Power Switch

  > Mainboard : Unspecified RS482-M

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : Unspecified
      Product : RS482-M
      Version : Unspecified
      Serial Number : Unspecified
      Support MP : Yes, 1 CPU(s)
      Version MPS : 1.4

    >> Chassis Information
      Manufacturer : Unspecified
      Type : Desktop
      Version : Unspecified
      Serial Number : Unspecified
      Asset : Unspecified

    >> On-Board Device Information
      Embedded Controller : No

    >> Slots Information
      Slot ISA : (16-bit) 5.0v
      Slot ISA : (16-bit) 5.0v
      Slot ISA : (16-bit) 5.0v
      Slot ISA : (16-bit) 5.0v
      Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 5.0v
      Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 5.0v
      Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 5.0v
      Slot PCI : Available (32-bit) 5.0v
      Slot AGP : In Use (32-bit) 5.0v

    >> External Connectors
      Serial 16450 Compatible : DB-9 male
      Serial 16450 Compatible : DB-9 male
      Parallel ECP/EPP : DB25 female
      Keyboard : PS/2
      Mouse : PS/2

    >> Internal Connectors
      PRIMARY IDE : On Board IDE
      SECONDARY IDE : On Board IDE
      FDD : On Board Floppy
      COM1 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
      COM2 : 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)
      LPT1 : DB25 female
      Keyboard : PS/2
      PS/2 Mouse : PS/2

  > Bios : Phoenix Technologies, LTD

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Version : 6.00 PG
      Date : 02/24/2006  (mm/dd/yyyy)
      Address : 0x0 on 512 KB
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 2003, Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Motherboard ID : 02/24/2006-RS482-SB400-6A666E19C-00
      OEM Signature : RS482-M 02/24/2006
      DMI Version : 2.3

    >> Characteristics
      Flashable : Yes
      Socketed : Yes

    >> Functionality
      APM : Yes
      ACPI : Yes
      ESCD : No
      PnP : Yes
      PCI : Yes
      ISA : Yes
      AGP : Yes
      USB : Yes
      PCMCIA : No
      Smart Battery : No

    >> Boot Information
      Selectable Boot : Yes
      CD-ROM Boot : Yes
      PC Card (PCMCIA) Boot : No
      I20 Boot : No
      LS-120 Boot : Yes
      1394 Boot : No
      ATAPI ZIP Boot : Yes
      Network Boot : No

  > Chipset : ATI RS482

    >> General Information
      NorthBridge : ATI RS482
      NorthBridge : AMD K8 Bridge
      SouthBridge : IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

    >> NorthBridge Information
      Architecture : Northbridge
      Manufacturer : ATI (ATI Technologies Inc)
      Revision : 10

    >> NorthBridge Information
      Architecture : Northbridge
      Manufacturer : AMD
      Revision : 00
      Bus Speed : 200 MHz
      HT Link : 999.9 MHz
      HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
      Upstream : 16-bit
      Downstream : 16-bit
      HTT max. Support : 1600 MHz
      RAM max. Support : DDR (400 MHz)

    >> Memory Information
      Type : DDR-SDRAM PC2900
      Frequency : 183.3 MHz
      DRAM/FSB Ratio : CPU/12
      Supported Channels : Dual  (128-bit)
      Activated Channels : Dual
      ECC Diagnostic : No
      CAS Latency (tCL) : 3 clocks
      RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 3 clocks
      RAS Precharge (tRP) : 3 clocks
      Cycle Time (tRAS) : 8 clocks
      Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 11 clocks
      DRAM Idle Timer : 16 clocks
      Shared Memory (video) : Yes

    >> Physical Capabilities
      Multi-Processor : No
      128-bit RAM : Yes
      ECC : Yes   -   Disabled
      ChipKill ECC : Yes   -   Disabled
      HTC : No
      UnGanging Support : No
      Multi VID Plane : No
      DRAM Scrub Rate : Disabled
      L3 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
      L2 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled
      L1 Cache Scrub Rate : Disabled

    >> APIC Information
      Version : 2.01
      Maximum Interrupts : 24
      IRQ Handler enabled : Yes

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
      Latency Timer : 64 clocks
      I/O Access : No
      Memory Access : Yes
      Bus Master Capable : Yes
      Special Cycle Recognition : No
      Memory Write & Invalidate : No
      VGA Palette Snoop : No
      Parity Error Response : No
      Cycle Wait : No
      System Error Line : No
      Fast Back-to-Back : No
      Detects Parity Errors : No
      User Defined Format : No
      PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
      New Capability List : No
      PCI Support : Hyper-Transport

  > Physical Memory : 1024 MB DDR-SDRAM

    >> General Information
      A0 (RAS 0) : 512 (Single Bank)
      A1 (RAS 2) : 512 (Single Bank)

    >> Information SPD EEPROM (A0)
      Manufacturer : Crucial Technology
      Part Number : Unspecified
      Serial Number : 182C1832
      Type : DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz)  -  [DDR-400]
      Size : 512 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
      Module Buffered : No
      Module Registered : No
      Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
      Width : 64-bit
      Error Correction Capability : No
      Max. Burst Length : 8
      Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
      Voltage : SSTL 2.5v
      Prefetch Buffer : 2-bit
      Manufacture : Week 2 of 2003
      Supported Frequencies : 133 MHz, 166 MHz, 200 MHz
      CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 2.5 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      Cycle Time (tRAS) : 6 clocks @133 MHz, 7 clocks @166 MHz, 8 clocks @200 MHz

    >> Information SPD EEPROM (A1)
      Manufacturer : Crucial Technology
      Part Number : Unspecified
      Serial Number : 182C17FC
      Type : DDR-SDRAM PC-3200 (200 MHz)  -  [DDR-400]
      Size : 512 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
      Module Buffered : No
      Module Registered : No
      Module SLi Ready (EPP) : No
      Width : 64-bit
      Error Correction Capability : No
      Max. Burst Length : 8
      Refresh : Reduced (.5x)7.8 µs, Self Refresh
      Voltage : SSTL 2.5v
      Prefetch Buffer : 2-bit
      Manufacture : Week 2 of 2003
      Supported Frequencies : 133 MHz, 166 MHz, 200 MHz
      CAS Latency (tCL) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 2.5 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      RAS to CAS (tRCD) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      RAS Precharge (tRP) : 2 clocks @133 MHz, 3 clocks @166 MHz, 3 clocks @200 MHz
      Cycle Time (tRAS) : 6 clocks @133 MHz, 7 clocks @166 MHz, 8 clocks @200 MHz

    >> Memory Controller Information
      Memory Controller : Standard, DIMM
      Number of connectors : 2
      Max. Module Size : 0 MB
      Supported Speed : 70ns, 60ns, 50ns
      Supported Voltages : 2.9v
      Error Detection Method : 64-bit ECC
      Error Correction Capability : None
      Current/Supported Interleave : 1-way/1-way

  > LPC bus : Yes

    >> Bus Information
      Type : ISA  -  LPC
      Device : IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge
      Revision : 00
      Number of ISA Connectors : 4
      Frequency : 8 MHz
      Multiplier : 1/4x
      DMA Speed : 4 MHz
      Multiplier : 1/2x

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
      I/O Access : Yes
      Memory Access : Yes
      Bus Master Capable : Yes
      Special Cycle Recognition : Yes
      Memory Write & Invalidate : No
      VGA Palette Snoop : No
      Parity Error Response : No
      Cycle Wait : No
      System Error Line : No
      Fast Back-to-Back : No
      Detects Parity Errors : No
      User Defined Format : No
      PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
      New Capability List : No
      PCI Support : AGP

  > PCI Bus : Yes

    >> General Information
      Number of PCI Bus : 3
      Number of PCI Connectors : 4

    >> Peripheral Type

    >> General Features
      Support PCI Mechanism 1 : Yes

    >> Bus Information #0
      Device : RS480 Host Bridge
      Device : RS480 PCI Bridge
      Device : IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 SMBus
      Device : IXP SB400 IDE Controller
      Device : IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge
      Device : IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge
      Device : IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
      Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map
      Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller
      Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control

    >> Bus Information #1
      Device : Radeon XPRESS 200 Series  

    >> Bus Information #2
      Device : HSF 56k HSFi Churchill Data/Fax Modem
      Device : RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter
      Device : TSB43AB22 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller

  > AGP Bus : Yes

    >> Bus Information
      Number of AGP connectors : 1

    >> Bus Information
      Device : Radeon XPRESS 200 Series  

  > USB Bus : Yes

    >> Device Information
      Device : IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller
      Version : 2.0
      Interface : UHCI
      Frequency : 48 MHz

    >> Device Information
      Device : IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller
      Version : 2.0
      Interface : UHCI
      Frequency : 48 MHz

    >> Device Information
      Device : IXP SB400 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
      Version : 2.0
      Interface : EHCI

  > SMBus/i2c Bus : Yes

    >> General Information
      Device : IXP SB400 SMBus
      Revision : 11
      Frequency : 16 KHz
      Address : 0x400

    >> Device Capabilities (PCI)
      I/O Access : Yes
      Memory Access : Yes
      Bus Master Capable : No
      Special Cycle Recognition : No
      Memory Write & Invalidate : No
      VGA Palette Snoop : No
      Parity Error Response : No
      Cycle Wait : No
      System Error Line : No
      Fast Back-to-Back : No
      Detects Parity Errors : No
      User Defined Format : No
      PCI 66Mhz Bus Support : Yes
      New Capability List : Yes
      PCI Support : Hyper-Transport

  > Bus HyperTransport : Yes

    >> HyperTransport Slave Information
      Device : RS480 Host Bridge
      HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
      HyperTransport Frequency : 2000 MHz
      Upstream : 16-bit
      Downstream : 16-bit
      Version : 1.05
      Host : No

    >> HyperTransport Host Information
      Device : Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      HyperTransport Clock : 1000 MHz
      HyperTransport Frequency : 2000 MHz
      Upstream : 16-bit
      Downstream : 16-bit
      Version : 1.02
      Host : Yes

  > Bus CardBus : No

  > Bus FireWire : Yes

    >> Bus Information
      Device : TSB43AB22 1394a-2000 OHCI PHY/Link-Layer Controller

<<< Processor >>>

  > Processor : AMD Athlon 64 3500+

    >> General Information
      Type : AMD Athlon 64
      Internal Specification : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+
      Model Number : 3500+
      Codename : Venice
      Revision : DH-E6
      Technology : 0.09µ
      CPU ID : F.F.2
      CPU IDEx : F.2F.2
      Brand ID : 4
      Microcode : MU0FF20
      K8 Revision : 4.1
      Energy Efficient : No

    >> Instructions
      IA-64 Technology : No
      X86-64 Technology : Yes
      FPU128 : No
      SSE5 : No
      SSE4a : No
      SSE4.2 : No
      SSE4.1 : No
      S-SSE3 : No
      SSE3 : Yes
      SSE2 : Yes
      SSE : Yes
      Extended 3DNow! Technology : Yes
      3DNow! Technology : Yes
      3DNOW Prefetch : No
      3DNow! Pro Technology : Yes
      AMD MMX Technology : Yes
      MMX Technology : Yes
      Cyrix MMX Technology : Yes
      CLF - Cache Line Flush : Yes
      CX8 - CMPXCHG8B : Yes
      CX16 - CMPXCHG16B : No
      CMOV - Conditionnal Move Inst. : Yes
      MON - Monitor/Mwait : No
      POPCNT : No
      RDTSCP : No
      SEP - Fast System Call : Yes

    >> Miscellaneous
      NX - No-execute Page : Yes
      VT - Vanderpool Technology : No
      SVM - Secure Virtual Machine : No
      FPU - Co-processor Built-in : Yes
      FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
      xTPR - Send Task Priority : No
      DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
      FFXSR : Yes
      LAHFSAHF : Yes
      CMPLEGACY : No
      ALTMOVCR8 : No
      ExtApicSpace : No
      3DNow! Technology : Yes
      PBE - Pend. Brk. EN. : Yes
      LAHF - LAHF/SAHF Inst. : No
      ABM : No
      MASSE - Misaligned SSE : No
      OSVW - OS Visible Workaround : No
      IBS : No
      P1GB - 1GB Page Size : No
      SKINIT, STGI, DEV : No
      WDT - Watchdog Timer : No

    >> Features
      VME - Virtual Mode Ext. : Yes
      DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
      PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
      TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
      MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
      PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
      MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
      APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
      MTRR - Memory Type Range Reg. : Yes
      PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
      MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
      PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
      PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
      PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
      DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : No
      SS - Self Snoop : No
      ACPI - Software Clock Control : No
      TM - Thermal Monitor : No
      TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
      EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
      HTT - Hyper-Threading : No
      SBF - Signal Break on FERR : No
      DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
      CID - Context ID : No
      LT - LaGrande Technology : No
      PDCM : No
      DCA - Direct Cache Access : No
      EPS - Enhanced PowerSaver : No
      SMP - MP Capability : No

    >> Features Hyper-Threading
      Technology : No

    >> Power Status
      Voltage Control : Yes
      Frequency Control : Yes
      Thermal Sensor Built-in : Yes
      Thermal Trip : Yes
      Thermal Monitoring : Yes
      Software Thermal Control : Yes
      100MHz Steps : No
      HW P-State Control : No
      Invariant TSC : No

    >> Addressing Information
      Physical Addressing max. : 40-bit
      Linear Addressing max. : 48-bit

    >> Mainboard Upgradeability
      Socket/Slot : Socket 939
      Upgrade interface : Socket 939
      Supported Speed : 3000 MHz (or more)
      Supported Voltage : 1.3V

  > Frequency : 2200 MHz

    >> General Information
      Performance Rating : PR-3500 (estimated)
      Real Frequency : 2199.73 MHz
      Multiplier : 11x
      Low/High Multiplier : 11x / 11x

    >> Front Side Bus Information
      Bus Speed : 200 MHz
      HT Link : 999.9 MHz

    >> Initial Frequencies
      Frequency : 2200 MHz
      HTT Frequency : 200 MHz
      Multiplier : 11x

    >> Control Clock Frequency
      Type : Cool'n'Quiet
      PSB version : 1.4
      Voltage stabilization : 100µSec
      Ramp Voltage Offset : 50mV
      Max voltage step : 25mV
      PLL lock time : 3µSec
      P-States : 4

    >> Thermal Information
      Thermal Design Power : 67 W
      Core Power : 66.99 W (estimated)

    >> Processor Performance Information
      Throttle Mode AC : None
      Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
      Current Configuration : None
      Throttle : 2199 MHz
      CPU Throttle Temperature : 122°C
      CPU Shutdown Temperature : 124°C

  > Support : Socket 939

  > Cache L1 : 128 KB

    >> General Information
      Type : Synchronous
      Write Mode : Write-Back
      Place : On Chip

    >> Cache Information
      Data Cache : 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)
      Code Cache : 64 KB (2-way, 64 bytes line size)

  > Cache L2 : 512 KB

    >> General Information
      Type : Synchronous
      Write Mode : Write-Back
      Place : On Chip
      Multiplier : 1/1x   (2199.7 MHz)

    >> Cache Information
      Associativity : 16-way
      Line Size : 64 bytes
      Bus : 128-bit
      Prefetch Logic : Yes

  > Voltage : 1.350 V

    >> General Information CPU
      Voltage : 1.350 V
      StartupVID : 1.350 V
      MaxVID : 1.400 V
      MinVID : 1.100 V

  > FPU Coprocessor : Present

    >> General Information
      Integrated : Yes
      Model : Compatible Intel

  > Processor activity : : 0%

<<< Video >>>

  > Number of monitor : 1

    >> Monitor Information #1
      Monitor : Dell E177FP
      Linked on : ATI Radeon Xpress Series 
      Resolution : 1280x1024
      Working desktop : 1280x994
      Main monitor : Yes

  > Monitor Type : Dell Computer DELL E177FP

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : Dell Computer
      Product ID : DELA023
      Model : DELL E177FP
      Serial Number : UH57268P81JS
      Manufacture : Week 34 of 2006
      Video Input Type : Analogic
      Max. Horiz./Vert. Size : 34 cm / 27 cm
      Monitor Size : 17 inches (estimated)
      Aspect Ratio : 5:4
      Gamma Factor : 2.2
      DPMS Active-Off : Yes
      DPMS Suspend : Yes
      DPMS Standby : Yes
      EDID version : 1.3     

    >> Features
      Maximum Resolution : 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz
      Horizontal frame rate : 31 - 80 kHz
      Vertical frame rate : 56 - 75 Hz
      Bandwidth : 140 MHz

    >> Video Modes Supported
      Mode : 720 x 400 @ 70 Hz
      Mode : 640 x 480 @ 60 Hz
      Mode : 640 x 480 @ 75 Hz
      Mode : 800 x 600 @ 60 Hz
      Mode : 800 x 600 @ 72 Hz
      Mode : 800 x 600 @ 75 Hz
      Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 87 Hz interlaced
      Mode : 1024 x 768 @ 75 Hz

    >> Video Modes Standard
      Mode : 1152 x 864 @ 75 Hz
      Mode : 1280 x 1024 @ 60 Hz

  > Video Card : ATI Radeon Xpress Series 

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : ATI Technologies Inc  (Elitegroup Computer Sys)
      Model : ATI Radeon Xpress Series 
      Bus Type : PCI
      Total Memory : 128 MB
      Texture Memory : 373 MB
      Processor : ATI Radeon Xpress Series (0x5974)
      Converter : Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Refresh Rate (min/max) : 56/75 Hz

    >> GPU Information
      Number of GPU : 1
      GPU Frequency : 30072 MHz - [initial : 300 MHz]
      Memory Frequency GPU : 25000 MHz - [initial : 250 MHz]
      Pixel Shader Version : 2.0

    >> GPU Configuration
      Technology CrossFire : No

    >> Video Bios Information
      Date : 05/08/09
      ID : BK-ATI VER008.044I.000.000
      Catalyst : 8.421.0.0

    >> General Features
      Width : 337 mm
      Height : 270 mm
      Pixel per inch : 96x96 dpi
      bits per pixel : 32
      Colour Bits/Planes : 1
      Brushes : 4294967295
      Pens : 4294967295
      Markers : 0
      Device Fonts : 0
      Device Colours : 4294967295
      Clip Output to Rectangle : Yes
      Hardware Acceleration : Yes

    >> Blend and Shade Capabilities
      GradientFill Rectangle : No
      GradientFill Traingle : No
      Per Pixel AlphaBlend : Yes
      Premultiplied Alpha : No

    >> Raster Capabilities
      Banding : No
      Transfer Bitmaps : Yes
      Bitmap >64 KB : Yes
      Fonts larger than 64 K : Yes
      DIBs : Yes
      DIBTODEV : Yes
      Flood Fills : Yes
      Scaling : No
      StretchBlt : Yes
      StretchDIB : Yes

    >> Curves Capabilities
      Chord Arcs : Yes
      Circles : Yes
      Elipses : Yes
      Interiors : Yes
      Pie Wedges : Yes
      Rounded Rectangles : Yes
      Styled Borders : Yes
      Wide Borders : Yes
      Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Lines Capabilities
      Interiors : Yes
      Markers : Yes
      Polylines : Yes
      Polymarkers : Yes
      Styled : Yes
      Wide : Yes
      Wide, Styled : Yes

    >> Polygonal Capabilities
      Interiors : Yes
      Alternate Fill Polygons : Yes
      Winding Fill Polygons : Yes
      Rectangles : Yes
      Scan Lines : Yes
      Styled Borders : Yes
      Wide Borders : Yes
      Wide, Styled Borders : Yes

    >> Text Capabilities
      Stroke Precision : Yes
      Stroke Clip Precision : Yes
      90° Character Rotation : No
      Any Angle Character Rotation : No
      Independent X-Y Scaling : No
      Double Weighted Characters : No
      Italic : No
      Underline : Yes
      Strikeout : Yes
      Raster Fonts : Yes
      Vector Fonts : Yes

    >> Color Management Capabilities
      CMYK : No
      Gamma Ramp : Yes
      ICM Device : No

  > Current Display : 1280x1024 pixels at 60 Hz in True Colors (32-bit)

    >> General Information
      Depth : 32-bit/pixel
      Refresh Rate : 60 Hz

    >> Supported Resolutions
       320 x 200 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       320 x 200 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       320 x 200 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       320 x 200 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       320 x 200 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       320 x 200 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       320 x 240 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       400 x 300 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       512 x 384 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       512 x 384 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       512 x 384 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       640 x 400 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 72 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 72 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       720 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 256 colours at 59 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 59 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 32-bit at 59 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       720 x 576 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 256 colours at 56 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 256 colours at 70 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 256 colours at 72 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 56 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 32-bit at 56 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 32-bit at 70 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 32-bit at 72 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       848 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1024 x 480 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1024 x 480 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1024 x 480 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 70 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 72 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 70 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 72 Hz
       1024 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 256 colours at 70 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 32-bit at 70 Hz
       1152 x 864 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1280 x 720 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1280 x 768 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 256 colours at 70 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 256 colours at 72 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 256 colours at 75 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 72 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 75 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 32-bit at 70 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 32-bit at 72 Hz
       1280 x 960 in  : 32-bit at 75 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 256 colours at 60 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 256 colours at 70 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 60 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 65536 colours (16-bit) at 70 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 32-bit at 60 Hz
       1280 x 1024 in  : 32-bit at 70 Hz
       640 x 480 in  : 16 colours at 1 Hz
       800 x 600 in  : 16 colours at 1 Hz

    >> ICM Information
      Profil : E177FP.icm
      Copyright : LinoColorCMM © by Heidelberger Druckmaschinen AG
      Version supported : Windows 5
      Compatibility : Windows 4
      ICC Signature : Win 

  > OpenGL : Yes

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : ATI Technologies Inc.
      Version : 2.0.6956 WinXP Release
      Renderer : ATI Radeon Xpress Series x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE2
      Acceleration : No, Software

  > GDI Plus : Yes

    >> GDI+ Image Decoders
      Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
      Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
      Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
      Format EMF (1.0) : *.EMF
      Format WMF (1.0) : *.WMF
      Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
      Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG
      Format ICO (1.0) : *.ICO

    >> GDI+ Image Encoders
      Format BMP (1.0) : *.BMP;*.DIB;*.RLE
      Format JPEG (1.0) : *.JPG;*.JPEG;*.JPE;*.JFIF
      Format GIF (1.0) : *.GIF
      Format TIFF (1.0) : *.TIF;*.TIFF
      Format PNG (1.0) : *.PNG

<<< IO Ports >>>

  > Port installed : ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

    >> General Information
      Type : Parallel
      Input/Output Range : 0x0378
      Mode ECP : No

  > Port installed : SoftV92 Data Fax Modem

    >> General Information
      Type : Serial
      Input/Output Range : 0x0000

    >> Port Properties
      Packet version : 2
      Packet Size : 64 bytes
      Current/Max Receive Buffer : 8192/0 bytes
      Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
      Speed : Programmable
      Type : Modem

    >> Features
      DTRDSR : Yes
      RTSCTS : Yes
      RLSD : Yes
      PARITY_CHECK : Yes
      XONXOFF : Yes
      SETXCHAR : Yes
      TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
      INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
      SPECIALCHARS : No
      16BITMODE : No

    >> TimeOut Features
      ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

    >> Default Port Configuration
      Speed : 115200 bps
      Data Bits : 8
      Stop Bit(s) : 2
      Parity : None
      Binary Transmission : Unspecified
      CTS output flow control : No
      DSR output flow control : No
      DTR flow control : Disabled
      RTS flow control : Disabled
      DSR sensitivity : No
      XOFF continue transmission : No
      XON/XOFF output flow control : No
      XON/XOFF input flow control : No
      Error Replacement : No
      Null Stripping : No
      Abort on Errors : No

  > Port installed : Communications Port (COM1)

    >> General Information
      Type : Serial
      Input/Output Range : 0x03F8
      Interrupt (IRQ) : 04

    >> Port Properties
      Packet version : 2
      Packet Size : 64 bytes
      Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
      Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
      Speed : Programmable
      Type : RS232

    >> Features
      DTRDSR : Yes
      RTSCTS : Yes
      RLSD : Yes
      PARITY_CHECK : Yes
      XONXOFF : Yes
      SETXCHAR : Yes
      TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
      INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
      SPECIALCHARS : No
      16BITMODE : No

    >> TimeOut Features
      ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

    >> Default Port Configuration
      Speed : 1200 bps
      Data Bits : 7
      Stop Bit(s) : 1
      Parity : None
      Binary Transmission : Unspecified
      CTS output flow control : No
      DSR output flow control : No
      DTR flow control : Enabled
      RTS flow control : Enabled
      DSR sensitivity : No
      XOFF continue transmission : No
      XON/XOFF output flow control : No
      XON/XOFF input flow control : No
      Error Replacement : No
      Null Stripping : No
      Abort on Errors : No

  > Port installed : Communications Port (COM2)

    >> General Information
      Type : Serial
      Input/Output Range : 0x02F8
      Interrupt (IRQ) : 03

    >> Port Properties
      Packet version : 2
      Packet Size : 64 bytes
      Current/Max Receive Buffer : 4096/0 bytes
      Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
      Speed : Programmable
      Type : RS232

    >> Features
      DTRDSR : Yes
      RTSCTS : Yes
      RLSD : Yes
      PARITY_CHECK : Yes
      XONXOFF : Yes
      SETXCHAR : Yes
      TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
      INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
      SPECIALCHARS : No
      16BITMODE : No

    >> TimeOut Features
      ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

    >> Default Port Configuration
      Speed : 1200 bps
      Data Bits : 7
      Stop Bit(s) : 1
      Parity : None
      Binary Transmission : Unspecified
      CTS output flow control : No
      DSR output flow control : No
      DTR flow control : Enabled
      RTS flow control : Enabled
      DSR sensitivity : No
      XOFF continue transmission : No
      XON/XOFF output flow control : No
      XON/XOFF input flow control : No
      Error Replacement : No
      Null Stripping : No
      Abort on Errors : No

  > Port installed : Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller

    >> General Information
      Type : Universal Serial Bus (USB)
      Number of ports : 4

    >> USB Port 4
      Manufacturer : Generic 
      Product : USB Storage Device
      Info : 0AEC305000001A000
      USB Version : 1.10
      Device Version : 1.00
      Product ID : VEN_0AEC,DEV_3050,PRT_00
      Max. Packet Size : 16 bytes
      Speed Device : 480 Mb/s
      Open Pipes : 2

    >> USB Port 1
      Manufacturer : Logitech
      Product : Optical USB Mouse
      USB Version : 2.00
      Device Version : 3.40
      Product ID : VEN_046D,DEV_C016,PRT_00
      Class : Human Interface
      Max. Packet Size : 8 bytes
      Speed Device : 1.5 Mb/s
      Max. Power : 100 mA
      Open Pipes : 1

<<< Drives >>>

  > Number of Disk Controller : 3

    >> General Information
      Disk Controller : ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
      Disk Controller : ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller
      Disk Controller : ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller

    >> Drive Controller Features #1
      Mode : IDE
      AHCI : Yes
      IDE Legacy : No
      NCQ : No
      Port Multiplier : No

    >> Drive Controller Features #2
      Mode : IDE
      AHCI : Yes
      IDE Legacy : No
      NCQ : No
      Port Multiplier : No

    >> Drive Controller Features #3
      Mode : IDE
      AHCI : No

  > Number of Hard Disk : 1

    >> General Information
      SMART : Version 1.1

    >> Informations Hard Disk Maxtor 6L160P0
      IDE Channel : #1  -  Master Drive
      Model : Maxtor 6L160P0
      Serial Number : L313M1KG
      Revision : BAJ41G20
      Serial ATA : No
      Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
      Size : 164 GB
      Cache : 8 192 KB
      ECC Size : 57
      Multiple Sector : 16
      IORDY : Yes
      LBA Mode : Yes
      DMA Mode : Yes
      NCQ Mode : No
      SCT Mode : Yes
      DCO Mode : Yes
      NV Cache : No
      TCQ Mode : No
      CFA Power Mode : No
      SETMAX : Yes   -   Disabled
      Multiword DMA Mode : 2
      PIO Mode : PIO 4
      UDMA Mode max. : 6 (ATA-133)
      UDMA Mode Enabled : 6 (ATA-133)
      SMART : Yes   -   Enabled
      SMART Self-Test : Yes
      AAM : Yes   -   Enabled
      AAM Values : 254  -  (recommended 192)
      Write Cache : Yes
      Streaming Mode : Yes
      Power Management : Yes
      APM Mode : Yes   -   Disabled
      PUIS Mode : No
      Security Mode : No
      Trusted Computing : No
      48-bit Address : Yes
      PIO Transfert : 0ms
      DMA Transfert : 0ms
      Latency Access : 41535ms
      Cylinders : 317632
      Heads : 16
      Sectors per Track : 63

    >> SMART Information Disk Maxtor 6L160P0
      Health : 100% (estimated)
      Performance : 100% (estimated)
      Threshold Exceeding : No
      
      Spin Up Time (03) : 03E05	(Threshold : 063   -   Worst : 207   -   Max : 208)
      Start/Stop Count (04) : 0027C	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Reallocated Sector Count (05) : 00000	(Threshold : 063   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Read Channel Margin (06) : 00000	(Threshold : 100   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Seek Error Rate (07) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
      Seek Time Performance (08) : 0F603	(Threshold : 187   -   Worst : 236   -   Max : 245)
      Power On Hours Count (09) : 0BE97	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 235   -   Max : 235)
      Spin Retry Count (0A) : 00000	(Threshold : 157   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
      Calibration Retry Count (0B) : 00000	(Threshold : 223   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
      Power Cycle Count (0C) : 00284	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 252)
      Power-Off Retract Count (C0) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Load/Unload Cycle Count (C1) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Temperature (C2) : 00020	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 030)
      Hardware ECC Recovered (C3) : 014E1	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
      Reallocation Event Count (C4) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Current Pending Sector Count (C5) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count (C6) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)
      Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 199   -   Max : 199)
      Write Error Rate (C8) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (C9) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
      Vendor Specific (CA) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (CB) : 00000	(Threshold : 180   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (CC) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (CD) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (CF) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (D0) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 252   -   Max : 253)
       (D1) : 00000	(Threshold : 000   -   Worst : 253   -   Max : 253)

    >> Partitions
      Hard Disk #1 : Partition #1 (152 GB)

    >> Monitoring Information
      Maxtor 6L160P0 : 32 °C

  > Number of CD-ROM Drive : 2

    >> Informations CD-Rom LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S
      IDE Channel : #2  -  Master Drive
      Manufacturer : LITE-ON 
      Model : LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S
      Revision : PS01
      Serial ATA : No
      Support : ATA/ATAPI-7
      IORDY : Yes
      LBA Mode : Yes
      DMA Mode : Yes
      NCQ Mode : No
      SCT Mode : No
      DCO Mode : No
      NV Cache : No
      TCQ Mode : No
      CFA Power Mode : No
      SETMAX : No
      Multiword DMA Mode : 2
      PIO Mode : PIO 4
      UDMA Mode max. : 4 (ATA-66)
      UDMA Mode Enabled : 4 (ATA-66)
      SMART : No
      SMART Self-Test : No
      AAM : No
      Write Cache : No
      Rotation Control : CLV
      
      CD-R Read : Yes
      CD-RW Reading : Yes
      DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
      DVD-RAM Reading : No
      DVD-R Reading : Yes
      DVD-RW Reading : Yes
      DVD+R Reading : Yes
      DVD+RW Reading : Yes
      DVD+R DL Reading : Yes
      DVD BD Reading : No
      DVD BD-RE Reading : No
      DVD BD-R Reading : No
      DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
      DVD HD Reading : No
      
      CD-R Writing : Yes
      CD-RW Writing : Yes
      DVD-RAM Writing : No
      DVD-R Writing : Yes
      DVD+R Writing : Yes
      DVD-RW Writing : Yes
      DVD+RW Writing : Yes
      DVD+R DL Writing : Yes
      DVD BD Writing : No
      DVD BD-RE Writing : No
      DVD BD-R Wrting : No
      DVD HD Writing : No
      DVD HD-RW Writing : No
      
      SMART : Yes
      DVD CSS : Yes
      DVD CPRM : Yes
      AACS : No
      VCPS : No
      Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
      Buffer Underrun : Yes
      JustLink : Yes
      LabelFlash : No
      LightScribe : No
      LightScribe Drive Speed : No
      SolidBurn : No
      
      Method 2 : Yes
      CD-Audio Support : Yes
      MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
      Side Change Capable : No
      
      Reading CD-Rom : 48x  (8467 KB/s)
      Reading DVD-Rom : 16x
      
      Writing CD-R : 48x  (8467 KB/s)
      Writing CD-RW : 30x
      Writing DVD-R : 10x
      Writing DVD-RW : 6x
      Writing DVD+R : 10x
      Writing DVD+RW : 6x
      Writing DVD+R DL : 4x
      
      Region Code : Installed
      Region : 0
      User Changes : 4
      Vendor Changes : 4
      RPC Phase II : Yes

    >> Informations CD-Rom LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV
      IDE Channel : #2  -  Slave Drive
      Manufacturer : LITE-ON 
      Model : LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV
      Revision : F$01
      Serial ATA : No
      Support : ATA/ATAPI-6
      IORDY : Yes
      LBA Mode : Yes
      DMA Mode : Yes
      NCQ Mode : No
      SCT Mode : No
      DCO Mode : No
      NV Cache : No
      TCQ Mode : No
      CFA Power Mode : No
      SETMAX : No
      Multiword DMA Mode : 2
      PIO Mode : PIO 4
      UDMA Mode max. : 2 (ATA-33)
      UDMA Mode Enabled : 2 (ATA-33)
      SMART : No
      SMART Self-Test : No
      AAM : No
      Write Cache : No
      
      CD-R Read : Yes
      CD-RW Reading : Yes
      DVD-Rom Reading : Yes
      DVD-RAM Reading : No
      DVD-R Reading : Yes
      DVD-RW Reading : Yes
      DVD+R Reading : Yes
      DVD+RW Reading : Yes
      DVD+R DL Reading : Yes
      DVD BD Reading : No
      DVD BD-RE Reading : No
      DVD BD-R Reading : No
      DVD BD-Rom Reading : No
      DVD HD Reading : No
      
      CD-R Writing : No
      CD-RW Writing : No
      DVD-RAM Writing : No
      DVD-R Writing : No
      DVD+R Writing : No
      DVD-RW Writing : No
      DVD+RW Writing : No
      DVD+R DL Writing : No
      DVD BD Writing : No
      DVD BD-RE Writing : No
      DVD BD-R Wrting : No
      DVD HD Writing : No
      DVD HD-RW Writing : No
      
      SMART : No
      DVD CSS : Yes
      DVD CPRM : Yes
      AACS : No
      VCPS : No
      Mount Rainier (MRW) : No
      Buffer Underrun : No
      JustLink : No
      LabelFlash : No
      LightScribe : No
      LightScribe Drive Speed : No
      SolidBurn : No
      
      Method 2 : Yes
      CD-Audio Support : Yes
      MultiSession or Photo-CD : Yes
      Side Change Capable : No
      
      Reading CD-Rom : 48x  (8467 KB/s)
      Reading DVD-Rom : 16x
      
      Region Code : Installed
      Region : 0
      User Changes : 4
      Vendor Changes : 4
      RPC Phase II : Yes

  > Drives Letters :  C:\ D:\ E:\ F:\ G:\ H:\ I:\

    >> General Information
      Boot Drive :  :\

    >> Disk #0, Partition #0
      Bootable : Unspecified
      Active : Unspecified
      Primary : Unspecified
      Type : Installable File System
      Number of Blocks : 320 143 257
      Block Size : 512 bytes
      Size : 163 913 347 584 bytes
      Offset :  32 256 bytes

  > Drive C: (Hard Disk) : 136 GB available on 163 GB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : Hard Disk
      Peripheral Type : ATA
      Model : Maxtor 6L160P0                                                  
      Free Space : 83%

    >> Drive Information
      Volume Name : Unspecified
      Serial Number : 3461-CDB7
      Files Name : 255
      File Management : NTFS
      Volume is Compressed : No
      Case Sensitive Search : Yes
      Preserves Filename Case : Yes
      Unicode Filenames : Yes
      Access Control List : Yes
      Named Streams : Yes
      Object Identifiers : Yes
      Reparse Points : Yes
      Sparse Files : Yes
      User Disk Quotas : Yes
      Individual File Compression : Yes
      Encryption : No
      Share : No

    >> Logical Features
      Sectors per Cluster : 8
      Bytes per Sector : 512
      Cluster size : 4  KB
      Free Clusters : 33385632
      Total Clusters : 40017907

    >> Physical Features
      Cylinders : 19929
      Heads : 255
      Sectors per Track : 63
      Bytes per Sector : 512

  > Drive D: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 406 MB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : CD-Rom Audio
      Peripheral Type : ATAPI
      Model : LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S                                        
      Recordable : Yes

    >> Drive Information
      Volume Name : Audio CD
      Serial Number : F1-7ED3
      Files Name : 221
      File Management : CDFS
      Volume is Compressed : No
      Case Sensitive Search : Yes
      Preserves Filename Case : No
      Unicode Filenames : No
      Access Control List : No
      Named Streams : No
      Object Identifiers : No
      Reparse Points : No
      Sparse Files : No
      User Disk Quotas : No
      Individual File Compression : No
      Encryption : No
      Share : No

    >> Logical Features
      Sectors per Cluster : 1
      Bytes per Sector : 2048
      Cluster size : 2  KB
      Free Clusters : 0
      Total Clusters : 0

    >> Physical Features
      Cylinders : 96
      Heads : 64
      Sectors per Track : 32
      Bytes per Sector : 2048

  > Drive E: (DVD-Rom) : 0 KB available on 0 KB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : CD-Rom Data
      Peripheral Type : ATAPI
      Model : LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9SV                                         
      Recordable : No

  > Drive F: (Removable Drive) : 0 KB available on -4294968 KB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : Removable Drive
      Peripheral Type : USB
      Manufacturer : GENERIC                                                         
      Model : USB Storage-SMC                                                 

  > Drive G: (Removable Drive) : 0 KB available on -4294968 KB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : Removable Drive
      Peripheral Type : USB
      Manufacturer : GENERIC                                                         
      Model : USB Storage-CFC                                                 

  > Drive H: (Removable Drive) : 0 KB available on -4294968 KB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : Removable Drive
      Peripheral Type : USB
      Manufacturer : GENERIC                                                         
      Model : USB Storage-MMC                                                 

  > Drive I: (Removable Drive) : 0 KB available on -4294968 KB

    >> General Information
      Disk Type : Removable Drive
      Peripheral Type : USB
      Manufacturer : GENERIC                                                         
      Model : USB Storage-MSC                                                 

<<< Printers >>>

  > Universal Driver : Not Installed

<<< Devices >>>

  > Type of mouse : USB Human Interface Device

    >> General Information
      Buttons number : 3

    >> Settings
      Wheel : Yes
      Scrolling : 3 Lines
      Buttons reversed. : No
      Cursor : 32x32 pixels

    >> Features
      Double-click speed : 500 ms
      TRAILS : No
      SONAR : No
      VANISH : Yes
      SHADOW : Yes
      X/Y Threshold : 6/1
      PEN Windows : No

    >> Accessibility
      Function Activated : No

  > Type of mouse : PS/2 Compatible Mouse

    >> General Information
      Buttons number : 3

    >> Settings
      Wheel : Yes
      Scrolling : 3 Lines
      Buttons reversed. : No
      Cursor : 32x32 pixels

    >> Features
      Double-click speed : 500 ms
      TRAILS : No
      SONAR : No
      VANISH : Yes
      SHADOW : Yes
      X/Y Threshold : 6/1
      PEN Windows : No

    >> Accessibility
      Function Activated : No

  > Type of keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard

    >> General Information
      Type of keyboard : 4
      Keyboard Sub-type : 0
      Function keys : 12

    >> Features
      Delay : Medium
      Frequency : 31
      User Preference : No
      Underligned menu shortcut : No
      OEM Code Page : 437
      ANSI Code Page : 1252
      ID : 00000409
      Layout Type : 1
      MAJ Key Enabled : No
      NUM Key Enabled : Yes

    >> Filter Keys Accessibility
      Activity keys : No

    >> Sticky Keys Accessibility
      Activity keys : No

    >> Toggle Keys Accessibility
      Activity keys : No

  > Joystick : None

  > HID Devices : No

  > Modem : SoftV92 Data Fax Modem

    >> General Information
      Model : SoftV92 Data Fax Modem
      Manufacturer : CXT
      Connected : COM3
      RAS Connection : No

    >> Port Properties
      Packet version : 2
      Packet Size : 64 bytes
      Current/Max Receive Buffer : 8192/0 bytes
      Current/Max Transmit Buffer : 0/0 bytes
      Speed : Programmable
      Type : Modem

    >> Features
      DTRDSR : Yes
      RTSCTS : Yes
      RLSD : Yes
      PARITY_CHECK : Yes
      XONXOFF : Yes
      SETXCHAR : Yes
      TOTALTIMEOUTS : Yes
      INTTIMEOUTS : Yes
      SPECIALCHARS : No
      16BITMODE : No

    >> TimeOut Features
      ReadIntervalTimeout : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      ReadTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutMultiplier : 0 ms
      WriteTotalTimeoutConstant : 0 ms

    >> Default Port Configuration
      Speed : 115200 bps
      Data Bits : 8
      Stop Bit(s) : 2
      Parity : None
      Binary Transmission : Unspecified
      CTS output flow control : No
      DSR output flow control : No
      DTR flow control : Disabled
      RTS flow control : Disabled
      DSR sensitivity : No
      XOFF continue transmission : No
      XON/XOFF output flow control : No
      XON/XOFF input flow control : No
      Error Replacement : No
      Null Stripping : No
      Abort on Errors : No

    >> Call configuration
      Wait for dialling tone before calling : Yes
      Cancel if the call does not succeed : Yes  ( in 60 s.)

    >> Specific Information
      ATI Command0 : 56000
      ATI Command1 : 255
      ATI Command3 : SoftK56V_B2.1_V7.12.09
      ATI Command4 : SoftV92 Data Fax Modem
      ATI Command5 : 032
      ATI Command6 : SoftK56 CModem Version 12Rksample Version 342
      ATI Command7 : 255
      ATI Command8 : Jun 17 2004 # 15:55:03
      ATI Command9 : CANADA
      AT+GMM : +GMM: SoftV92 Data Fax Modem

  > SCSI Host #4 : 2 Device(s)

    >> Device Information #0
      Type : CD-Rom
      Specification : ATA/ATAPI
      Manufacturer : LITE-ON
      Name : DVDRW SHW-160P6S
      Revision : PS01
      Transfert : 8-bit
      Bus : 8-bit
      Multi-Port : No
      Normal ACA : Yes
      Connected : Yes
      Address : 4:0:0

    >> Device Recording Parameters #0
      Recorder Type : CD-R
      Writing Speed : 48x
      Max. Writing Speed : 48x
      Audio Gap : 2 sec.

    >> Device Information #1
      Type : CD-Rom
      Specification : ATA/ATAPI
      Manufacturer : LITE-ON
      Name : DVD SOHD-16P9SV
      Revision : F$01
      Transfert : 8-bit
      Bus : 8-bit
      Multi-Port : No
      Normal ACA : Yes
      Connected : Yes
      Address : 4:1:0

  > SCSI Host #5 : 1 Device(s)

    >> Device Information #0
      Type : Drive
      Specification : ATA/ATAPI
      Manufacturer : Maxtor 6
      Name : L160P0
      Revision : BAJ4
      Transfert : 8-bit
      Bus : 8-bit
      Multi-Port : No
      Normal ACA : No
      Connected : Yes
      Address : 5:0:0

  > Disque : Maxtor 6L160P0

  > Disque : GENERIC USB Storage-CFC USB Device

  > Disque : GENERIC USB Storage-MMC USB Device

  > Disque : GENERIC USB Storage-MSC USB Device

  > Disque : GENERIC USB Storage-SMC USB Device

<<< Multimedia >>>

  > Device Audio : IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller

    >> General Information
      Manufacturer : Elitegroup Computer Sys

  > Device multimedia : AVIVideo

    >> General Information
      Device Fullname : AVIVideo
      Device Alias : AVIVideo
      Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> Device Information
      Name : Video for Windows
      Version : 1.1

    >> Device Capabilities
      CommandEJECT : No
      CommandPLAY : Yes
      CommandRECORD : No
      CommandSAVE : No
      CommandAUDIO : Yes
      CommandVIDEO : Yes
      CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
      CommandFREEZE : No
      CommandLOCK : No
      CommandREVERSE : Yes
      CommandSTRETCH : Yes
      CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
      CommandTEST : Yes
      CommandSTILL : No
      CommandPALETTES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : CDAudio

    >> General Information
      Device Fullname : CDAudio
      Device Alias : CDAudio
      Peripheral Type : cdaudio

    >> Device Information
      Name : CD Audio

    >> Device Capabilities
      CommandEJECT : Yes
      CommandPLAY : Yes
      CommandRECORD : No
      CommandSAVE : No
      CommandAUDIO : Yes
      CommandVIDEO : No
      CommandFILES : No

  > Device multimedia : Sequencer

    >> General Information
      Device Fullname : Sequencer
      Device Alias : Sequencer
      Peripheral Type : sequencer

    >> Device Information
      Name : MIDI Sequencer

    >> Device Capabilities
      CommandEJECT : No
      CommandPLAY : No
      CommandRECORD : No
      CommandSAVE : No
      CommandAUDIO : No
      CommandVIDEO : No
      CommandFILES : No

  > Device multimedia : WaveAudio

    >> General Information
      Device Fullname : WaveAudio
      Device Alias : WaveAudio
      Peripheral Type : waveaudio

    >> Device Information
      Name : Sound

    >> Device Capabilities
      CommandEJECT : No
      CommandPLAY : No
      CommandRECORD : No
      CommandSAVE : Yes
      CommandAUDIO : Yes
      CommandVIDEO : No
      CommandFILES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

    >> General Information
      Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
      Device Alias : MPEGVideo
      Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> Device Information
      Name : DirectShow
      Version : 6.04.2600.0

    >> Device Capabilities
      CommandEJECT : No
      CommandPLAY : Yes
      CommandRECORD : No
      CommandSAVE : No
      CommandAUDIO : Yes
      CommandVIDEO : Yes
      CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
      CommandFREEZE : No
      CommandLOCK : No
      CommandREVERSE : No
      CommandSTRETCH : Yes
      CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
      CommandTEST : Yes
      CommandSTILL : No
      CommandPALETTES : Yes
      CommandWINDOWS : Yes

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.0
      Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
      Description : Compresses and decompresses IMA ADPCM audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.0
      Short Name : MS-ADPCM
      Description : Compresses and decompresses Microsoft ADPCM audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.0
      Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
      Description : Compresses and decompresses CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.0
      Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
      Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data conforming to the ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile) recommendation 6.10.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Software CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 1.0
      Short Name : TrueSpeech(TM)
      Description : Compresses and decompresses DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 DSP Group, Inc.
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC

    >> General Information
      Version : 1.2
      Short Name : Microsoft G.723.1
      Description : Compresses and decompresses G.723.1 audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright © 1996 Intel Corporation and Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Windows Media Audio

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.2
      Short Name : WM-AUDIO
      Description : Compresses and decompresses audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation, 1999 - 2001
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net audio codec

    >> General Information
      Version : 3.2
      Short Name : ACELP.net
      Description : ACELP.net audio encoder/decoder. For licensing please access  HTTP: //www.sipro.com
      Copyright : Copyright © 1995-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc., Montreal
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Indeo® audio software

    >> General Information
      Version : 2.5
      Short Name : Indeo® audio software
      Description : Indeo® audio software
      Copyright : Copyright © 1997 Intel Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (advanced)

    >> General Information
      Version : 1.9
      Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec 
      Description : bitrates up to 56kBit/s, mono and stereo codec (advanced)
      Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Messenger Audio Codec

    >> General Information
      Version : 4.0
      Short Name : Messenger Audio Codec
      Description : Messenger Audio Codec
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1997 - 2006 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM Converter

    >> General Information
      Version : 5.0
      Short Name : MS-PCM
      Description : Converts frequency and bits per sample of PCM audio data.
      Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
      Status : Enabled

<<< Network >>>

  > Network : Yes

    >> General Information
      Connection Type : LAN
      User : easyhome
      Computer Name : EASYHOME-5A8C06
      WorkGroup : MSHOME

    >> Net parameters
      Host : easyhome-5a8c06
      Domain : gv.shawcable.net
      NodeType : Unspecified
      IP Routing : No
      DNS NetBios : No
      WINS Proxy : No
      DNS servers : 64.59.160.13
      DNS servers : 64.59.160.15

    >> Adaptor Information #1
      Description : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Type : Ethernet
      MAC Address : 00-14-2A-B1-3A-F7
      IP Address : 24.108.72.18
      Sub net masks : 255.255.252.0
      Gateway : 24.108.72.1
      DHCP : Yes
      WINS : No
      DHCP server : 64.59.160.40
      Speed : 100 000 000 bps
      MTU : 1500 bytes
      Connected : Yes

    >> User Accounts
      Administrator : Built-in account for administering the computer/domain
      easyhome
      Guest : Built-in account for guest access to the computer/domain
      HelpAssistant : Account for Providing Remote Assistance
      SUPPORT_388945a0 : This is a vendor's account for the Help and Support Service

    >> Domain(s)
      Domain : MSHOME

  > RAS Connection : No

  > Passport.Net : Yes

  > Winsock32 : v2.02

    >> General Information
      Description : WinSock 2.0
      Supported version : 2.02
      Status : Running
      Sockets max. : 32767

    >> Host
      Official name  : easyhome-5a8c06
      IP Address : 24.108.72.18
      Sub net masks : 255.255.252.0

  > Network Connection : Local Area Connection

    >> Connection Information
      Device : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
      LAN : Yes
      RAS : No
      Share to LAN : No
      Share to WAN : Yes
      Firewall enabled : No
      Shared Connection : No
      Default connection : No

  > Network Connection : 1394 Connection

    >> Connection Information
      Device : 1394 Net Adapter
      LAN : Yes
      RAS : No
      Share to LAN : No
      Share to WAN : Yes
      Firewall enabled : No
      Shared Connection : No
      Default connection : No

  > Network Card : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC

    >> General Information
      Speed : 100 Mbp/s
      MAC Address : 00-14-2A-B1-3A-F7
      Encryption : WEP Disabled
      Authentification : Open
      Connected : Yes

  > Network Card : 1394 Net Adapter

    >> General Information
      Type : Wired 1394
      Speed : 400 Mbp/s
      MAC Address : 32-04-6B-86-E9-69
      Encryption : WEP Disabled
      Authentification : Open
      Connected : Yes

  > Network Computer : 1

    >> Server(s)
      Domain : EASYHOME-5A8C06  (IP : 24.108.72.18 Ü (§ )

  > Local Group : Administrators

    >> General Information
      Remarks : Administrators have complete and unrestricted access to the computer

    >> Local Group Information
      Group Member : Administrator
      Group Member : easyhome

  > Local Group : Guests

    >> General Information
      Remarks : Guests have the same access as members of the Users group by default, except for the Guest account which is further restricted

    >> Local Group Information
      Group Member : Guest

  > Local Group : Users

    >> General Information
      Remarks : Users are prevented from making accidental or intentional system-wide changes.  Thus, Users can run certified applications, but not most legacy applications

    >> Local Group Information
      Group Member : INTERACTIVE
      Group Member : Authenticated Users

  > Local Group : HelpServicesGroup

    >> General Information
      Remarks : Group for the Help and Support Center

    >> Local Group Information
      Group Member : SUPPORT_388945a0

<<< Power Status >>>

  > Power Status : Yes

    >> ACPI Information
      ID : RS480  AWRDACPI
      Version : 1.00
      Revision : 2E.31
      Power Profile : Unspecified
      IRQ ACPI INT : 9
      APIC MP Support : Yes
      ACPI Timer Support : Yes
      ACPI Thermal Zone : 1

    >> Configuration
      Mode : Home/Office Desk
      Sleep state : After 0 mn.
      Monitor sleep mode : After 0 mn.
      Hard drives stop : After 0 mn.

    >> Features
      Power Button : Yes
      Sleep Button : No
      Lid Button : No
      Wake-up function : Yes
      Display Dimming : No
      UPS supply : No
      Thermal control : Yes
      Sleep level S1 : Yes
      Sleep level S2 : No
      Sleep level S3 : Yes
      Sleep level S4 : Yes
      Sleep level S5 : Yes
      Switch power off : Yes
      Sleep state : Yes
      Advanced sleep mode : No

    >> Drives Power Management Information
      Drives Spin Down : Yes
      Drive Spin Range : 3 sec. - 3600 sec.

  > Battery : No

  > Supply : Main supply

    >> Processor Performance Information
      Throttle Mode AC : None
      Throttle Mode DC : Adaptive
      Current Configuration : None
      Throttle : 2199 MHz
      CPU Throttle Temperature : 122°C
      CPU Shutdown Temperature : 124°C

  > Active Power Scheme : Home/Office Desk

    >> Power Schemes Information
      Home/Office Desk : This scheme is suited to most home or desktop computers that are left plugged in all the time.
      Portable/Laptop : This scheme is designed for extended battery life for portable computers on the road.
      Presentation : This scheme keeps the monitor on for doing presentations.
      Always On : This scheme keeps the computer running so that it can be accessed from the network.  Use this scheme if you do not have network wakeup hardware.
      Minimal Power Management : This scheme keeps the computer on and optimizes it for high performance.
      Max Battery : This scheme is extremely aggressive for saving power.

  > UPS : No

<<< Voltage, Temperature and Fans >>>

  > Hardware Monitoring : Fintek 

    >> General Information
      SMBus Address : 0x400
      Support : RS482-M

    >> Sensor Information
      Sensor : Fintek 
      Mode : SMBus
      Configuration : According the Motherboard
      PECI Mode : No

  > Voltage CPU : 1.35 V

    >> General Information CPU
      Voltage : 1.350 V
      StartupVID : 1.350 V
      MaxVID : 1.400 V
      MinVID : 1.100 V

  > Processor Temperature (Diode) : 24 °C

  > ACPI Thermal Zone : 40 °C

    >> General Information
      ACPI Thermal Zone #1 : 40 °C

  > Hard Disk Monitoring : S.M.A.R.T

  > Hard Disk Temperature Maxtor 6L160P0 : 32 °C
```


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

As with all PC's made in a custom manner there are identity problems. In this case you have an undisclosed motherboard. Fortunately they didn't hide it's identity very well. Actually the key came when I ID your Multimedia device. The manufacturer was listed as ECS (Elite Computer Systems). Many people make RS482-M motherboards. But it's more reliable to get the drivers from the manufacturer.

So, IF I got everything right you need the Sound driver for the ECS RS482-M motherboard. You can find that driver on this page at ECS:

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Do...ver&DetailDesc=&CategoryID=1&MenuID=6&LanID=9

Direct file Links here: File Size = 31,267 KB

http://www.ecs.com.tw/dlfile/driver/mb/sound/realtek/realtek.zip

http://www.ecsusa.com/DLfile/driver/mb/sound/realtek/realtek.zip

All of these sites are slow. So be patient.

HTH

Bill


----------



## Grescal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys meant to reply sooner but have been uber busy .......... finnaly able to play WoW again. 

thank you so much for assisting me on my issue the drivers were exactly as i needed. 

problem solved!

P.S. only took about 9 minutes to download from the link  so was well worth the wait.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Grescal said:


> Hey guys meant to reply sooner but have been uber busy .......... finnaly able to play WoW again.
> 
> thank you so much for assisting me on my issue the drivers were exactly as i needed.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome.

That was much faster than the 33 minutes it took me to download the files. Must have caught the server being less busy that usual. :grin:

Bill


----------

